# Pigment Ink on Sublimation Paper?



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Yesterday, I talked to a person who insisted that using pigment ink on sublimation paper gives a more durable transfer. I asked again and he repeated that he uses pigment ink on sublimation papar and that it is more durable than using sublimation ink on sublimation paper. I know that sublimation transfers using sublimation ink can outlast the shirt it is printed on so I asked again, isnt it that sublimation transfers outlast the life of the shirt? and he repeated pigment inks is more durable.

Someone tried it but said that about 95% of the image washed off. 

1. has anyone tried printing pigment ink on sublimation paper? 
2. if it can be done
...a) Is it more durable?
...b) What are the recommended settings


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not tried this, but I disagree with the whole premise. The sublimation process turns the ink to gas and then it is actually fused into the fabric. Pigmented ink is not chemically capable of the same result and is sitting on top of the substrate. Granted, pigmented ink is durable because the ink colors (pigments) are water resistant, but I can't imagine how just using a different paper to deliver it could make it more durable than an actual sublimated garment.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

LB said:


> I have not tried this, but I disagree with the whole premise. The sublimation process turns the ink to gas and then it is actually fused into the fabric. Pigmented ink is not chemically capable of the same result and is sitting on top of the substrate. Granted, pigmented ink is durable because the ink colors (pigments) are water resistant, but I can't imagine how just using a different paper to deliver it could make it more durable than an actual sublimated garment.


I agree. Unless the paper is a prep sheet that has coating that releases the pigment ink I am not sure if the ink will even transfer on the substrate.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the input. Hopefully i should be able to go there saturday. I would certainly like to see if he is willing to back up his claims some demo or samples.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

What ever become of this? I take it the guy was blowing smoke.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I would be curious to know too. 
Like Larry, I find the whole premise wrong - dyed in print vs surface print? The first one should last longer by definition. Unless the guy wasn't printing on poly garments.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am still trying to get hold of the guy who made the comment. But a colleague tried it and most of the image washed out. This does seem impossible but I would still like to hear from the guy if he can give some more info or clarify his comments.


----------



## thcatpp (Aug 31, 2011)

I find this hard to believe as sublimation 'ink' is not really an ink - it is a dye designed to react with a coated substrate when heated. Normal ink does not transfer to a gas stage when heated on to the substrate, so i dont see how it could work - sub ink converts to a gas when heated on to a coated substrate and this is the process which causes sublimation.
As i am relative newbie to sub printing, i offer this only IMHO.
Regards
Tony


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Tony, I cannot get hold of the guy but that seems to be the consensus by people.who know better, likeyou, and by people who have tried it.


----------



## Fooliard (Oct 18, 2011)

ok so pigment ink cannot be used on sublimation paper?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

No, it can't


----------

